# DNG to JPEG converter?



## Trbo323 (Feb 21, 2011)

does a good free one exist? all the ones i have been finding have like a 15 day trial and then you must buy them or go find another one, im trying to convert sometimes a whole days worth of photos without going into PS and doing them 1 by 1


----------



## ottor (Feb 21, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, Faststone Image Viewer will to that, and it's free....      A great program !!

r


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

It sounds like you're shooting in DNG...?

Did the camera not come with a converter?


----------



## cidrmakr (Feb 22, 2011)

Not enough info there....  But, assuming your uploading your raw images from camera to computer using bridge, then you must be changing them to dng.  Totally unnecessary in my opinion.  But, assuming you are using bridge, and a fairly recent version, then in the export panel, drag all the images to the hard drive export.  name a different or sub folder, set the size, quality and metadata, and it will export as a jpg to the folder you indicated and fairly fast.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2011)

cidrmakr said:


> Not enough info there.... But, assuming your uploading your raw images from camera to computer using bridge, then you must be changing them to dng. Totally unnecessary in my opinion. But, assuming you are using bridge, and a fairly recent version, then in the export panel, drag all the images to the hard drive export. name a different or sub folder, set the size, quality and metadata, and it will export as a jpg to the folder you indicated and fairly fast.


Many cameras today use .DNG as their native Raw file type, rather than using a proprietary file type like Nikon's .NEF or .Canon's CR2.

There are many free Raw converters on the Internet: Raw Therapee, UFRaw are just a couple.


----------



## Trbo323 (Feb 27, 2011)

somy raw is .ARW, once on my computer i run them through Adobe DNG converter so i have all the DNG files. 

and yes i have bridge, ill look into that cid, i was not aware it was possible through output thanks

and a bit off topic, but how do i subscribe to a thread so it will show  up in user CP? i get tired of having to go through and find my threads  every time i get on here


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 27, 2011)

Trbo323 said:


> and a bit off topic, but how do i subscribe to a thread so it will show  up in user CP? i get tired of having to go through and find my threads  every time i get on here


 Go to Settings, then General Settings.  Scroll down until you see The Messaging & Notification area.  There's a little drop down menu there - it's probably on 'Do not Subscribe' now...  Change that to 'Control panel only' if you don't want e-mail whenever someone posts in a thread you're subscribed to, or select one of the e-mail options if you do want e-mail notification.


----------



## Trbo323 (Mar 6, 2011)

cidrmakr said:


> Not enough info there....  But, assuming your uploading your raw images from camera to computer using bridge, then you must be changing them to dng.  Totally unnecessary in my opinion.  But, assuming you are using bridge, and a fairly recent version, then in the export panel, drag all the images to the hard drive export.  name a different or sub folder, set the size, quality and metadata, and it will export as a jpg to the folder you indicated and fairly fast.


 
k im a little confused on this, either i cant find export or you meant output, in output my only options are output to the web or to a PDF file, neither of which are what im looking for, im using CS4 bridge btw


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

Trbo323 said:


> does a good free one exist? all the ones i have been finding have like a 15 day trial and then you must buy them or go find another one, im trying to convert sometimes a whole days worth of photos without going into PS and doing them 1 by 1



trbo323, FastStone Image Viewer. Free for personal use. Excellent app.. 5 stars CNET rated.
FastStone Image Viewer - Powerful and Intuitive Photo Viewer, Editor and Batch Converter


----------

